# Shakespeare Alpha



## PYeomans (May 20, 2019)

I found an older Shakespeare Alpha 9' BWS 590-2M in the back of the shop, has recommended line 10~25lbs on label. What would be a suitable range of weight to through with this rod? While not the newest thing I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Probably 3/4 - 2 oz. I have a newer one I use on piers (keep the expensive graphite stuff away from people, alcohol and hard objects).


----------



## PYeomans (May 20, 2019)

Thanks Matt.


----------

